# Treatment of alcoholism and drug addiction in Japan??



## flaxa

Hallo Everybody out there!!

Is there someone here who is able to give me info how the treatment of alcoholics and drug addicts work in Japan? What is the general procedure in the treatment. And what the the general outlook on this by people in general. Is it more accepted for men to abuse alcohol and drugs than for women?

I would appreciate as much info as possible. I'm studying in Sweden to become an enrolled nurse. To compare the treatment and views between Sweden and another country is part of the course. Japan is such an interesting country but I have no knowledge in this matter.

I would be very grateful.
My best regards to you all


----------



## synthia

What I remember from the early nineties is that, for a salaryman to get falling down drunk and pass out on the street or in the train station was considered perfectly normal, companies paid for big drinking bouts, and getting drunk was encouraged. In a very rigid society, one outlet was that anything you say or do while drunk would be forgiven.


----------



## flaxa

*treatment of those dependent?*



synthia said:


> What I remember from the early nineties is that, for a salaryman to get falling down drunk and pass out on the street or in the train station was considered perfectly normal, companies paid for big drinking bouts, and getting drunk was encouraged. In a very rigid society, one outlet was that anything you say or do while drunk would be forgiven.


Thank you very much - that is very interesting. Do you know anything about the treatment of people who become dependent? Detoxification, counselling , institutions etc...? I have been searching the internet but is unable to find anything. I would be most grateful.


----------



## flaxa

*treatment of those dependent?*



synthia said:


> What I remember from the early nineties is that, for a salaryman to get falling down drunk and pass out on the street or in the train station was considered perfectly normal, companies paid for big drinking bouts, and getting drunk was encouraged. In a very rigid society, one outlet was that anything you say or do while drunk would be forgiven.


Thank you very much Synthia - this is very interesting. Do you know something about the treatment of those who become dependent? Such as detoxification, counselling, sick leave from work while being treated etc etc? I would be most grateful for info about those things to.

I wish you all a good day 
My best regards


----------



## synthia

I haven't been in Japan for a long time. Perhaps someone else will chime in. Are there any papers on the subject that have been published? Have you tried searching for articles in the Japan Times, which is an English-language Tokyo-based paper. Perhaps there has been something written there.


----------



## flaxa

*Thank you again*

Again - thank you so much. The Japan Times sounds like a good idea - I will try that.
And yes - maybe someone else will chime in?

All the best


----------



## sharoosunidhi

*Alcohol*

Hi,
I am newly join in this site.This site is very useful to others.My friends told me about this then I saw it. Drunkenness is the state of intoxication by alcohol. In this state, mind and body become impaired. Common symptoms may include slurred speech, poor balance, poor coordination, reddened face and reddened eyes. Depending on the level of intoxication, there may also be good feelings. Small to moderate amounts of alcohol can lower social and sexual inhibition. Drinking large amounts of alcohol may lead to a hangover the next day. People that are intoxicated usually change their behavior.Pubs are found in English-speaking countries such as England, Ireland, Scotland, Canada, and the United States. In villages and small towns in many parts of England, Ireland, and Scotland, pubs are the center of community life. Some pubs hire bands or singers to entertain patrons. If the pub offers rooms where people can sleep at night, it is usually called an inn.

==============================
sharoo


----------



## rosemary44

*re:*

There are many addictive drugs, and treatments for specific drugs can differ. Treatment also varies depending on the characteristics of the patient.

Problems associated with an individual's drug addiction can vary significantly. People who are addicted to drugs come from all walks of life. Many suffer from mental health, occupational, health, or social problems that make their addictive disorders much more difficult to treat. Even if there are few associated problems, the severity of addiction itself ranges widely among people.

A variety of scientifically based approaches to drug addiction treatment exists. Drug addiction treatment can include behavioral therapy (such as counseling, cognitive therapy, or psychotherapy), medications, or their combination. Behavioral therapies offer people strategies for coping with their drug cravings, teach them ways to avoid drugs and prevent relapse, and help them deal with relapse if it occurs. When a person's drug-related behavior places him or her at higher risk for AIDS or other infectious diseases, behavioral therapies can help to reduce the risk of disease transmission. Case management and referral to other medical, psychological, and social services are crucial components of treatment for many patients. (See Treatment Section for more detail on types of treatment and treatment components.) The best programs provide a combination of therapies and other services to meet the needs of the individual patient, which are shaped by such issues as age, race, culture, sexual orientation, gender, pregnancy, parenting, housing, and employment, as well as physical and sexual abuse.


----------



## rosemary44

*re:*

Addiction treatment is never easy. But here at Sunset Malibu your stay with us will be the best experience of your life. Our private two-acre garden estate in Malibu, California is the perfect place for healing to begin. From our exquisite ocean views, to our four-star amenities including a personal trainer in our fully-equipped gym, gourmet chef, luxurious private bedrooms, designer furnishings and above all a caring and professional staff, you will be pampered and helped back to sobriety.

There is simply no other addiction treatment center that provides our level of exclusivity, privacy and luxurious amenities. You deserve the best, so don’t wait another day.


----------



## rosemary44

*re:*

Addiction treatment is absolutely essential to addiction recovery. If you or someone you care about has succumbed to the whiles of drug dependency, that’s the most important lesson you could ever learn: Drug treatment saves lives, and only those addicts who check themselves into professional drug rehab programs can expect to get sober and stay sober. Before you can get healthy, in other words, you’ve got to get help.

Addiction treatment patients, as might be expected, come from every walk of life: they are rich and poor, black and white, male and female; they are successful big shots and hard-luck nobodies and everything in between. The common thread, of course, is addiction itself, and the importance of addiction treatment in effecting meaningful addiction recovery. No matter who you are, no matter where you’re from: If you’re a drug addict, addiction treatment is your last best shot at sobriety.

And it’s not easy, no matter what anybody tells you. Addiction treatment, if it’s going to succeed, has got to be a labor of love; addiction treatment patients have to devote every last ounce of themselves to the addiction treatment process, if they ever want to get better in an addiction treatment center. Addiction treatment works, simply put, when addiction treatment patients want it to work, and will it to work. If you’re going to get better, you’re going to have to fight for.

Which is why competent addiction treatment care is so important, because only those addiction treatment patients who get the support they need can hope to mount a successful offensive against drug addiction and drug abuse. In the fight against drug dependency, you might say, you’re only as strong as your allies…and you’ll never find better friends than the doctors and caregivers at a professional addiction treatment center.


----------



## kristy85

Thanks for sharing the info with us.


----------

